# New "Hope" pictures



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Took some new pictures of Hope last week and want to share. I also got some video's but need to figure out the U-tube and how to get them on.
Anyway she continues to be the Wee Beast. She has her own private sleeping quarters between couchs and guards her territory as you can see in the pic with her head sticking out of the house. LOL She is still so hard to clip and bath and the fight starts as soon as I try to groom her head or chest or put shampoo on her. 
She looks sweet and innocent in her pics, but as soon as the eyes squint and turns into the Wee Beast.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love seeing pictures of Hope, she's a faith builder, everytime I see her face I thank God for his healing touch on her. She's a miracle.
Hope your so loved by so many of your awnties,:wub: 
Your such a special lady Edie I would love to meet you and give you a big hug.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Such a huge transformation from the way she was to now. Beasty or not she is cute. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! She is a miracle and has been through a lot so no wonder she's a little fiesty! LOL, she looks so cute in her bed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a lucky wee beast she is! Very pretty in pink. :wub: She sure has landed in the right spot! :heart:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh precious girl! Thanks so much Eddie for posting pix of her! After all so has been through...I am so glad she has found you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How that girl be a beast. She has such a sweet little face. I sure hope to meet her in Texas.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Edie, thanks for sharing these. Made my day!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:She's as cute as a button (although really, what does that mean?LOL)
anyhow, it made my day to see her again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Tears of joy!!! OMG that does a heart good to see her.:wub: I wish you could post her old pix too, as before and after, since anyone who didn't know Hope's story would never believe this little girl is the same one. 
Edie, I know she's a little terror but after what she went thru just to survive, you know she's a fighter.:happy: Unfortunately that includes fighting you.:huh:I know you just love that girl in her little house. :aktion033:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing these with us!!! Hope is incredibly precious, :wub::wub::wub: even though you say she can be a bit beastly at times, which I'm having a hard time imagining, LOL! I can't get over how wonderful she looks. :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe that's the same dog. Hope certainly looks loved and well cared for now. What a lucky girl she is to have made her way into your home and heart. Thanks for sharing pictures of this special little girl.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Beastly no way!! Beautiful you betcha!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, there's our girl. Thank you so much for posting these new pics, Edie. Looking forward to the video too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I looked back in threads and found some shots of Hope in the beginning. It was in this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/102100-hope-then-now.html:
Here are the photos. You'll have to click on them to see. Her transformation is nothing short of miraculous and it proves how amazing Rescue organizations like AMA are.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/monthly_08_2009/post-2137-1249094225.jpg
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/monthly_08_2009/post-2137-1249093940.jpg
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/monthly_08_2009/post-2137-1249093885.jpg


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a sweet girl!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Love that girl!! She is unrecognizable! What a sweetie!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I love seeing the updates on Hope. Her face is so similar to our rescue, Queso. What a little fighter


----------

